# General > Pets Corner >  Cortaflex

## Tyke

Has anyone tried Cortaflex for arthritis in dogs. Any feedback would be helpful.
Two of my elderly dogs are on Metacam -  looking for an alternative.
Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

I tried a few remedies but I found the best to be Mobilise from www.arthritis-help-for-pets.com   in conjunction with a Forbes Copper collar (well it's a chain).

----------


## _Ju_

The metacam is an anti-inflamatory and pain relief medication. The cortaflex is not. If anything cortaflex would be complementary to the anti-inflamatory.  Make sure you talk through changes in medication with your vet who will be able to discuss with you the pro's and con's any medication.

----------


## Commore

> Has anyone tried Cortaflex for arthritis in dogs. Any feedback would be helpful.
> Two of my elderly dogs are on Metacam -  looking for an alternative.
> Thanks.


This is my friend Pauline who holidayed in Scotland, her picture taken on our property,
Pauline has vast knowledge on alternative remedies for pets,
Pauline has also seen the "other side" of all those vet/ remedies,

I am sure she would advise you as to what is /is not helpful for your pet:

http://www.irishretrieverrescue.com/team/picky.html

----------


## Liz

Mobilise is made and sold by a qualified veterinary surgeon. :Grin:

----------


## Tyke

> Has anyone tried Cortaflex for arthritis in dogs. Any feedback would be helpful.
> Two of my elderly dogs are on Metacam - looking for an alternative.
> Thanks.


Thanks for all your comments, shame I couldn't have had a reply from someone who had used it.
Went ahead with trying it anyway and so far I am extremely impressed. Both my dogs are more bright eyed and moving more freely, but it has only been 10 days so far but will see what they are like after a month.

To Moptop, new dog is being hip scored next week, if he has a good score we hope to start breeding with him next year. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Thanks for all your comments, shame I couldn't have had a reply from someone who had used it.
> Went ahead with trying it anyway and so far I am extremely impressed. Both my dogs are more bright eyed and moving more freely, but it has only been 10 days so far but will see what they are like after a month.
> 
> To Moptop, new dog is being hip scored next week, if he has a good score we hope to start breeding with him next year.


Sorry Tyke, my reply should have said I had tried a few remedies including Cortaflex but found others which helped more.

However, I am really glad your dogs are doing well on it and hope this continues. :Grin:

----------


## aurora32

HI Tyke,

        Cortaflex uses a unique formula of the refined isolates            of Chondroitin Sulphate and Glucosamine Sulphate - Glycine, Proline,            Glutamic Acid, Glucuronic Acid and L-Glutamine (amino-acid isolates            and aminosaccharides) - in a special blend to achieve an the right            level of assimilation and effectiveness, supported by Methylsulphonylmethane            (MSM) to assist the passage through the cell walls. 
                    Cortaflex is a nutritional supplement, Simply added to feed, it provides the body            with additional Chondroitin Sulphate and Glucosamine            Sulphate in a readily digestible form. 
         These main ingredients in Cortaflex are believed to be            the building blocks necessary for the body to repair damaged or worn            cartilage in joints and to help maintain the quality of Synovial Fluid,            the "joint oil" which lubricates the joint itself.
          Cortaflex            can help maintain healthy joints and good joint mobility.
         Originally formulated for horses, Cortaflex            is now also available for Dogs, Cats and even Humans! 

        In other words, in Cortaflex,            the (large) molecules of Chondroitin and Glucosamine are already broken            down into the (smaller molecule sized) constituent parts allowing more            efficient absorption of the key nutritional ingredients into where they            are needed - the cells in the cartilage of the joints - to promote healthy            joint function. 

         The result of this is that Cortaflex contains very little _actual_  glucosamine and chondroitin but instead provides the cells in the  joints with the building blocks that they need to help create better  quality cartilage and synovial fluid. This is proven to be a much more  efficient system and is the reason why Cortaflex always outperforms  other joint supplements.
         Other manufacturers are putting higher and higher  concentrations of glucosamine and chondroitin into their supplements -  presumably, with the idea that more is better (or at least impresses  potential customers!) - this is such a waste as most of it passes  straight through the body without ever getting to where it's needed. 
 Being an entirely natural product there has never, ever  been any reported cases of side effects or adverse reactions to  Cortaflex in either horses, dogs, cats or humans.

Ive used this product from Equine America on both my horses and dogs in the past used to be a stockist of it and i have to say its brilliant does exactly what it says it will, so id give it a go and see how it does for your dogs as it has an all over wellbeing affect on the animals due to its inwardly healing,  the dog feels more normal i.e no pain so a happier dog.

Let us know how you get on  :Smile:

----------


## Tyke

We are well into our 4th week of using Cortaflex and the results are fantastic.
Murphy 13 yrs: is moving without any sign of stiffness and showing no signs of any pain. King of the Hill again.
Rosie 12 yrs: Has more energy, no stiffness and back to chasing next doors collie up and down the fence again.
It takes a lot to impress me these days, but this stuff is amazing :Smile: .

----------


## aurora32

> We are well into our 4th week of using Cortaflex and the results are fantastic.
> Murphy 13 yrs: is moving without any sign of stiffness and showing no signs of any pain. King of the Hill again.
> Rosie 12 yrs: Has more energy, no stiffness and back to chasing next doors collie up and down the fence again.
> It takes a lot to impress me these days, but this stuff is amazing.


LOL Awww really glad its worked on your guys and they are running around again with a new lease of life, hope it continues to work.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

That's great news Tyke! :Grin: 

Isn't it great that we have such a great choice of natural remedies to give our pets now?

----------


## nicolesilverlady

I buy my cortaflex from w&a geddes in thurso. A 908g tub for round about £52.50. And i have had great success from it too on my dog.

----------


## Dadie

I wonder if Poppy dog could try the cortaflex?
She is on a special diet for her pancreas problems.
And back on metacam and the big pink antibiotics again  :: 
She is a bit stiff at times but isnt allowed much in the way of fats and oils in her diet.

----------

